# BF3 gameplay trailer. HOLY FUCK!!



## BlackMesa (Feb 23, 2011)

This game is looking fucking awesome. Maybe it will be a true successor in the Battlefield franchise. Love BC2 but its no BF42 or BF2.


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 24, 2011)

Holy fuck! Did you see them run down that alley!?


----------



## MFB (Feb 24, 2011)

That does look REALLY good


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope MP in this one doesn't turn out to be a snipefest like in BC2. That's probably the only major gripe I had with that game.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 24, 2011)

I was just about to post this.

Gents, it looks like the COD-killer is finally upon us


----------



## Xaios (Feb 24, 2011)

Hopefully it will be as similar to BF:1942 and Battlefield 2 as possible. Those were always the best games in the series.


----------



## BlackMesa (Feb 24, 2011)

From what Ive read so far they are bringing back prone and 64 player servers for the pc. This game is being designed for the pc first then ported to the consoles. The way BF is supposed to be. BC2 is just the opposite. I still play both 42 and 2 to this day. So hope it is a proper edition to the series.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 24, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> I hope MP in this one doesn't turn out to be a snipefest like in BC2. That's probably the only major gripe I had with that game.



I agree. When I first got it I was one of the only snipers in my games. I got on recently and everyone was sniping. 

But, I loved how sniping works in that game. I wish they would add wind for extra challenge.


----------



## groph (Feb 25, 2011)

BC2 isn't a snipefest at all, at least not on most maps and going by my experience. If anything it's an engineerfest.

That's awesome that they're bringing back 64 player servers.

and OH MY GOD THOSE GRAPHICS... MMMMMNNNGGGHHGHHH. I wonder if my 1GB HD4870 could hack that.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 25, 2011)

groph said:


> BC2 isn't a snipefest at all, at least not on most maps and going by my experience. If anything it's an engineerfest.



Are you playing on PC or console?

On PC, and on most servers I played, the games eventually devolved into both sides doing nothing but camping with snipers. There'd occasionally be a Gustav-whore, but way more sniping. A lot of it was probably due to some of the maps, though nice and far more "alive" than COD maps, having so much open space. I like sniping, but that shit got old, quick. 

If there's a better balance between classes in BF3, then I'll be all over that game, as everything else about BC2 was awesome.


----------



## groph (Feb 25, 2011)

I play on PC. Yeah, there are a lot of snipers when you're on a server composed of total noobs (I am a bit above noob in skill level but I'm hardly a pro) who don't realize that you get maybe 2 or 3 kills tops when you camp. It pisses me off seeing an entire squad of Recons.

I've always found that most people play as the Engineer.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 25, 2011)

I LOOOOOVE the Battlefield series! Can't wait for this, the graphics look stellar!


----------



## GazPots (Feb 25, 2011)

If EA manage to fix the horrible lagfest that was the controls then i'll be happy.


Ea games are always a stange bunch. They always excell in loads of departments but seem almost cavemanesque in design in other vital areas.


Hopefully 3rd time lucky. 

PS - IF that is purely ingame it looks _real_ good. Not sure how much external tarting up thats had. Until i see an actual gameplay video with hud and actual people in it i'll remain sceptical.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 25, 2011)

GazPots said:


> Ea games are always a stange bunch. They always excell in loads of departments but seem almost cavemanesque in design in other vital areas.



Are you refering to EA or DICE? Because DICE is the developer, EA is just the publisher. Granted, publishers tend to espouse developers with certain design philosophies, but at the end of the day, DICE is the company actually designing the game.


----------



## Dark Aegis (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll consider it, but dice really drug their feet when fixing all the problems with bfc2 which killed the game for me.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 25, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Are you refering to EA or DICE? Because DICE is the developer, EA is just the publisher. Granted, publishers tend to espouse developers with certain design philosophies, but at the end of the day, DICE is the company actually designing the game.



Both to be honest. 


As good as DICE can be at the end of the day EA's got their name on it and that usually means something is going to be stupidly retarded.

It always happens with them.



There's a reason i always refer to them as Electronic Assholes.


----------



## Mexi (Feb 25, 2011)

that "in-game" footage looks phenomenal, I sincerely hope it looks that good when the game goes live. I will have to update my rig


----------



## groph (Feb 26, 2011)

GazPots said:


> If EA manage to fix the horrible lagfest that was the controls then i'll be happy.
> 
> 
> Ea games are always a stange bunch. They always excell in loads of departments but seem almost cavemanesque in design in other vital areas.
> ...



That probably is in-game footage. I think that games have stopped using rendered cinematic sequences as advertisements for games since graphics have gotten so much better in the past 5 or so years. Still, it takes a beastly system to run modern FPS games on ultra maximum settings at smooth framerates so there might be some doctoring of some sort done. For Bad Company 2 the cinematic sequences just add a little more bloom effects (I think, everything looks a little hazier and smooth) and the character animations are a bit higher quality but the textures and models look to be the same.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 26, 2011)

I lost all my interest in Battlefield after BF2. Anything before then was gold.

I'm not really seeing anything particularly mind-blowing in the trailer, but hopefully it will be a stellar game.


----------



## BlackMesa (Mar 2, 2011)

Just shit my pants. Here's 2 minutes of actual gameplay from singleplayer mode.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 2, 2011)

BlackMesa said:


> Just shit my pants. Here's 2 minutes of actual gameplay from singleplayer mode.




holy shit.....


----------



## MFB (Mar 2, 2011)

Buying on day one, no doubt


----------



## Xaios (Mar 3, 2011)

Now THAT trailer was pretty freakin slick.


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 3, 2011)

damn. Thats hot!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep, that looks pretty good. 


Definitely buying it for the singleplayer campaign at least. Hopefully the multiplayer is beefed up too.


----------



## DVRP (Mar 3, 2011)

The graphics in the game look the be the best I have ever seen. All the movements of the people look super authentic. Cod is a arcade game compared to BFBC2. This really does look like a cod killer..


----------



## leandroab (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow this looks groundbreaking real.. Like Half Life 2 was (for me at least).

Fuck COD


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 3, 2011)

PLEASE let the gameplay be as AWESOME as it LOOKS!!!!


I'm sort of a COD whore, but a good game is a good game.... and this looks like one of those!


Me = anxious


----------



## Mexi (Mar 6, 2011)

some more (shaky) ingame footage of the game


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 6, 2011)

This is looking sooo good I can't wait. Dice does have some mad skills when they have the time to make it happen. Bad Company 2 didn't get as much support I figure because EA had Dice helping out with the multiplayer in Medal of Honor and then bang out the Vietnam expansion.

If you've ever played Mirror's Edge there was some sick areas and lighting in that . Some spots were very believable the way they were lit. So this new Bf3 material is looking like a fantastic push forward with their engine and tech.

I hope they fix the movement though, Bad Company 2 and Vietnam feel sluggish after you have played COD/Black Ops. I don't recall BF2 feeling that way but then again I was playing that on PC back in the day.


----------



## MFB (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to seeing how the day and night cycles play into this. Hopefully it's not just like most games where it's 'Finish one mission in the day' then 'Part 2 of mission several hours later at night after a fade to black'


----------



## leandroab (Mar 6, 2011)

Holy shit I just shit my pants because I thought I was really there...


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 16, 2011)

Episode II!


CoD: there is a camper in the hotel!
Battlefield: Boom! What&#65279; hotel?


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks good. Damn good.


----------



## MFB (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2011)

This game looks fucking amazing.


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2011)

Prediction: Five hours of single player campaign


----------



## s_the_fallen (Mar 16, 2011)

This looks amazing!


----------



## BlackMesa (Mar 16, 2011)

Cant wait till the beta testing starts. I just got my in without purchasing MOH. Old counterstrike buddy of mine is a part of EA side of developement for BF3.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2011)

Randy said:


> Prediction: Five hours of single player campaign



Good call. I've always been a quality over quantity kind of guy so if it's 5 hours of bliss then so be it.

Fuck you Activision!


----------



## leandroab (Mar 16, 2011)

Randy said:


> Prediction: Five hours of single player campaign





Yeah, whenever I hype a game too much, I always end up being disappointed.

EDIT: I just watched that video. Fuck me, that's fucking awesome.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 16, 2011)

SO can't wait for this game!


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 19, 2011)

Fuck, the fact that they counted down to do cover fire, and strategically made their way to a position to fire was awesome, I hope the whole game is this realistic. I'm actually excited now.

Now I wait for whatever CoD can do to stay above the cut. Or whatever the guys that left IW are doing. Fuck treyarch.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 19, 2011)

single player looks so so sick


----------



## AcousticMinja (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, single player looks awesome, but I partly hope they make the multiplayer like battlefield 2. Especially with a single player skirmish mode or whatever. That's what made battlefield 2 fucking awesome...well that and the ridiculous amounts of mods 
BF3 looks intense though. I can't wait to try this.


----------



## McKay (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks amazing. The animations will be different for multiplayer though, I'd imagine.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 20, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> I hope they fix the movement though, Bad Company 2 and Vietnam feel sluggish after you have played COD/Black Ops. I don't recall BF2 feeling that way but then again I was playing that on PC back in the day.


This.

I couldn't play BC2 because the movement was so unresponsive. CoD was like the young healthy teenager while BC2 was an old retired army veteran in a wheelchair, movement wise.

Battlefield 2 is one of my favourite games of all time, if not my absolute favourite. All I wanted for BF3 really, was that they improved BF2. I absolutely hate the idea of destructible environment, it completely ruins the fun for me.
Campers aren't really a problem, at least it wasn't in BF2 (if you camped in BF2 you might as well just leave the server, you're not gonna get any kills at all..).
Don't know about BC2 though, because I barely logged any time into that game.

I probably won't get this on release, hopefully one of my buddies gets it so I can try it out there. I have a feeling I'm gonna hate it. 

/rant


----------



## GazPots (Mar 21, 2011)

I always felt the same as you did about BC2 and its sluggish movement. 


Then i played Medal of Honor which has the multiplayer segment made by DICE. That felt like a proper COD + BC2 hybrid. It was a shame the game was ruined by everyone and their grandma using sniper rifles and sitting in a bush.


BF3 with some sort of COD'ish movement pace would be right up my wartorn street.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 21, 2011)

How would you move if you had 50 pounds of gear on? The only people that run around in real life like call od duty are the terrorists, and wee all see how they fare. Come on guys. CoD arcade style move speed would kill battlefield so fast. My main point is basically to stop trying to get the makers of battlefield to pollute their game with other styles. It's Battlefield, not call of duty. I suppose you guys want shields in the next CoD like Halo?

Also, sounds like you hate realism Murmel. Objects tend to take damage in real life.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 21, 2011)

Obviously you'd move slowly with 50 pounds of gear on. Does that mean it'll make a good feature in a game to replicate? Debatable.


Not everyone wants to have sluggish controls. Not everyone wants fast, less realistic movement. Point is we can all dream. Until the day someone makes what i see as the perfect shooter i'll still dream. 



PS - Didn't the Battlefield series do shields first in Battlefield 2142?


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 21, 2011)

GazPots said:


> PS - Didn't the Battlefield series do shields first in Battlefield 2142?



Lets not bring THAT up.  I'm talking strictly games set within our time.


----------



## Mexi (Mar 22, 2011)

COD is the furthest thing from realism in an FPS. I don't know why people keep comparing BF to COD, their different approaches to the genre are fundamentally different. needless to say, I hope BF3 buries COD for good.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 22, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> How would you move if you had 50 pounds of gear on? The only people that run around in real life like call od duty are the terrorists, and wee all see how they fare. Come on guys. CoD arcade style move speed would kill battlefield so fast. My main point is basically to stop trying to get the makers of battlefield to pollute their game with other styles. It's Battlefield, not call of duty. I suppose you guys want shields in the next CoD like Halo?
> 
> Also, sounds like you hate realism Murmel. Objects tend to take damage in real life.


This wouldn't be the first time we disagree when it comes to games. I don't think we've ever agreed 

Realism is good in games. But it's pretty much everything or nothing, BF2 mods like Project Reality are AWESOME (very realistic, makes BC2 and all other BF games look more arcade than BF compared to CoD..).
But if you only add bits of realism, like buildings getting destroyed it just ruins the experience. Battlefield isn't meant to be realistic, hell, I guess you haven't played BF2 at all?
Battlefield 2 was a GREAT game, horrible hit detection, but everything else was pretty much spot on. BC1-2, horrible games, didn't even play like Battlefield. The only thing "Battlefield" about them IMO is that it says on the box.

I'd even go as far and say that CoD is more realistic in some aspects, like weapon damage for example.

Oh and also, no, IRL you wouldn't run around like a meth addict with 50 pounds on your back, you wouldn't run around using Carl Gustavs as shotguns either.

I don't see the realism argument as a valid point for discussing, because it's not even a little realistic if you look at the big picture.
Want realistic? Go play Operation Flashpoint.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mexi said:


> COD is the furthest thing from realism in an FPS. I don't know why people keep comparing BF to COD, their different approaches to the genre are fundamentally different. needless to say, I hope BF3 buries COD for good.









Murmel said:


> This wouldn't be the first time we disagree when it comes to games. I don't think we've ever agreed
> 
> Realism is good in games. But it's pretty much everything or nothing, BF2 mods like Project Reality are AWESOME (very realistic, makes BC2 and all other BF games look more arcade than BF compared to CoD..).
> But if you only add bits of realism, like buildings getting destroyed it just ruins the experience. Battlefield isn't meant to be realistic, hell, I guess you haven't played BF2 at all?
> ...



The gustav thing is pretty stupid, but it's not unrealistic in a sense. No, you can't really jump in the air and fire it in real life, but you could just run around with it. 

Also, I will agree that the weapon damage is better in CoD, but the aiming and bullet physics are better in battlefield. The bullets tend to go straight no matter what in CoD, and they are instant hits, unlike BF. And don't even get me started on sniping differences.

I think we just might agree to disagree on this.


----------



## Mexi (Mar 30, 2011)

new gameplay posted today

keeps looking better and better


----------



## leandroab (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## GazPots (Mar 30, 2011)

I was kinda expecting some huge explosion/diversion/something AWESOMESAUCE to happen at the end of the video. 



Instead he looks up and gets pelted by lots of chopper bullets raining down on his face. 



Still, it looks fuckin epic.


----------



## MFB (Mar 30, 2011)

The thing I'm loving most about these trailers, is the weight that the gun has. The closest thing to this I've seen so far is Killzone 3, where when you fire either the ISA or Helghast weapons, it FEELS like it's actually got kick and some fucking balls to it. In games like CoD, you've got a gun but you still run around like you're light as fuck, and the gun has no balls to it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 31, 2011)

MFB said:


> The thing I'm loving most about these trailers, is the weight that the gun has. The closest thing to this I've seen so far is Killzone 3, where when you fire either the ISA or Helghast weapons, it FEELS like it's actually got kick and some fucking balls to it. In games like CoD, you've got a gun but you still run around like you're light as fuck, and the gun has no balls to it.



 I like that a lot. Everything needs to seem like it has weight.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 4, 2011)

Crysis 2 has great gunplay and great graphics, Battlefield will have to do seriously well to top it.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 4, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Crysis 2 has great gunplay and great graphics, Battlefield will have to do seriously well to top it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 4, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Crysis 2 has great gunplay and great graphics, Battlefield will have to do seriously well to top it.



I'm really digging Crysis, but Battlefield ALWAYS delivers the goods IMO. I think based on the teaser vids they are on target to top just about any other FPS out currently.  Graphics look phenomenal in these vids so I'm really looking forward to seeing how it looks on my home system!


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Apr 6, 2011)

This looks like the best game on the fucking planet.


----------



## BlackMesa (Apr 15, 2011)

A little bump here. New teaser with new more holy shit footage towards the end.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## HighGain510 (May 4, 2011)

Just a heads up guys - Amazon is running a special on Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition pre-orders where they are adding the first DLC pack for free:



Amazon said:


> Limited Edition Bonus Offer
> Pre-Order Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition and get the Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand expansion pack for free. The expansion includes four legendary maps from Battlefield 2 boldly re-imagined in the Frostbite 2 engine, as well as Battlefield 2 weapons, vehicles, and unique rewards. Amazon reserves the right to change or terminate this promotion at any time. Offer valid when shipped and sold by Amazon.com.


----------



## buffa d (May 5, 2011)

I hope the controls are similar to cod series. Just perfect for fps games imo!
But on a side note. HOOOLY HELL does this look good


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 28, 2011)

Battlefield 3: 'Some Destruction Scripted' - DICE | NowGamer


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Interloper (Jul 9, 2011)

This just keeps looking better and better.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 18, 2011)

Not going to be available on Steam.

Fuck you EA.


----------



## Curt (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't give a fuck about slow movement or whatever, I just wish the controller sensitivity would go higher(xbox).

I like to be able to turn quickly, but BC2 didn't allow that.

BF2, BF42, and BF2142 all seemed fine when I was playing on PC. But that's PC...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 19, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Not going to be available on Steam.
> 
> Fuck you EA.



That's actually great, IMO. Right now COD is tied to to Steam, as in if you don't run your Steam account you can't play it. I'm all for having it run standalone, in Black Ops you can't even play the multiplayer against bots without being online because of the Steam tie-in. That's fucking retarded, the point of having bots is so you can train for multiplayer when you don't want to be online to play against real people!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 19, 2011)

Apparently someone got hold of the game early and posted some screenshots. It didn't look nearly as good as the previous videos. Quite shit infact.


----------



## Mexi (Jul 19, 2011)

probably because all the previous videos had the game running on a PC with the best possible set up around. most of the newer footage thats coming out are from the console versions of the game (which doesn't look nearly as tight, given the hardware limitations of the current consoles)


----------



## leandroab (Jul 19, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> That's actually great, IMO. Right now COD is tied to to Steam, as in if you don't run your Steam account you can't play it. I'm all for having it run standalone, in Black Ops you can't even play the multiplayer against bots without being online because of the Steam tie-in. That's fucking retarded, the point of having bots is so you can train for multiplayer when you don't want to be online to play against real people!!!



Looking from that angle, you're right. I just thought about it from the perspective that I'll have to buy it for twice as much because I won't be buying it from the US 



vampiregenocide said:


> Apparently someone got hold of the game early and posted some screenshots. It didn't look nearly as good as the previous videos. Quite shit infact.



I got hold of an early version of Bioshock at the time (don't ask me how) and it sucked ass. The graphics blew (I usually don't care about graphics, I'm oldschool minded) and playability was even worse. You never know.


----------



## Sephael (Jul 20, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Tin Black Ops you can't even play the multiplayer against bots without being online


the 360 version was similarly limited as well.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 20, 2011)

Mexi said:


> probably because all the previous videos had the game running on a PC with the best possible set up around. most of the newer footage thats coming out are from the console versions of the game (which doesn't look nearly as tight, given the hardware limitations of the current consoles)


 


leandroab said:


> I got hold of an early version of Bioshock at the time (don't ask me how) and it sucked ass. The graphics blew (I usually don't care about graphics, I'm oldschool minded) and playability was even worse. You never know.


 

That was probably an alpha build though, the one that leaked was supposedly the finished product, and even given the difference between console and a powerful PC the difference was pretty insane. I'll probably get it on PS3 if it is as good as it looks in the initial trailers.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Apparently someone got hold of the game early and posted some screenshots. It didn't look nearly as good as the previous videos. Quite shit infact.



 Hmmm..... see below:



Mexi said:


> probably because all the previous videos had the game running on a PC with the best possible set up around. most of the newer footage thats coming out are from the console versions of the game (which doesn't look nearly as tight, given the hardware limitations of the current consoles)



Bingo! Unless the guy said what he was using along with the screenshots, he could be running a shitty video card or not have updated drivers (some newer games REQUIRE updated drivers), as well as stuff like not running DirectX 11 could TOTALLY make the screenshots look awful. Without all that information, the screenshots are meaningless.  I remember when I installed Bad Company 2 it required all sorts of drivers to be installed before the game would run, that might be the case here as well.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 20, 2011)

Read my last comment? I'm aware that high power PCs will look better than consoles, but not nearly as much as the screenshots would suggest.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Read my last comment? I'm aware that high power PCs will look better than consoles, but not nearly as much as the screenshots would suggest.



The guy can claim he had the final version, but odds are that's not what he has. Regardless, the vids I saw of BF:BC2 looked EXACTLY how they did on my PC with a higher end video card, I have no doubt that BF3 will look how it does on the youtube clips on a PC. No guarantee that the consoles can handle it, but I doubt the shitty screenshots were taken from the finished product on a high performance PC.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 21, 2011)

I honestly don't give a fuck about how it looks, as long as it's lots of fun as BF2 was.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 21, 2011)

This is most likely in the alpha stage, but still awesome.


----------



## philkilla (Jul 22, 2011)

So, lucky me. I got an invite this morning to join in Alpha testing so I gladly take part...only problem is my laptop is a piece of doodoo...so I can play play for about 5 minutes before the shit crashes hahaha

I will tell you this (and while staying within NDA) it's sick. Even when running at a lowly 5 fps' and on low graphical detail...this game is sick sick sick. 

Forget about call of dookie.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 24, 2011)

philkilla said:


> So, lucky me. I got an invite this morning to join in Alpha testing so I gladly take part...only problem is my laptop is a piece of doodoo...so I can play play for about 5 minutes before the shit crashes hahaha
> 
> I will tell you this (and while staying within NDA) it's sick. Even when running at a lowly 5 fps' and on low graphical detail...this game is sick sick sick.
> 
> Forget about call of dookie.



Tell us how it compares to BF2 and Bad Company.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## philkilla (Jul 24, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Tell us how it compares to BF2 and Bad Company.




If those videos below are any indication, it's way way better.

Reminds me of BF2 in some aspects, but it is just awesome.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 25, 2011)

philkilla said:


> If those videos below are any indication, it's way way better.
> 
> Reminds me of BF2 in some aspects, but it is just awesome.



I'm psyched...


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 26, 2011)

I used to play BF2 alot, loooong time ago. 

I don't play games on my PC anymore, and i never really did, expect for some good ones. So, i'll get this one of the PS3 i believe. Maybe. 

The thing is, the new Battlefields have been quite crappy if you ask me. I have no high hopes for this one, no matter how awesome they tell it is. Once it's out, im gonna try it out at my friends place. If it's good, i'll buy it. I just hope i have the time to play it. I believe that MW3 will limit that...


----------



## Reynolds666 (Jul 28, 2011)

I need to get me either A LOT better computer or an xbox live account by the time this bad boy comes out :S


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 28, 2011)

Reynolds666 said:


> I need to get me either A LOT better computer or an xbox live account by the time this bad boy comes out :S


Get a computer that can support it. Online multiplayer will support more players in a game than console. I hear that the PC version of B3 will be up to 64.

EDIT: A gaming computer will definitely be more than enough for music production too. I'm saving money to build a computer for gaming and music production.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 29, 2011)

I totally forgot, they sent me an invite to the Alpha testing as well! Going to install it tonight and see if I can get to playing it a bit this weekend!


----------

